# NWN Campaign seeking players



## talwynor (Jun 15, 2002)

Hi all,

I'm looking to start a weekly campaign to be held Friday evenings at 9:30 pm EST.  Any interested players can post here or contact me directly.

The campaign will be FR based to start (as I believe that is the setting NWN ships with and it will take some time to get up to speed with the toolset).  If able, and if the group is receptive, I envision throwing in elements of Raymond Feist's Midkemia novels.

I'm looking to start the campaign Friday, June 28th if the game ships on schedule.  Please only contact me if you will be able to committ to a weekly game.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 19, 2002)

sign me up for it..wish i could send you email right now buddy but count me in..if you can contact me bd_92@yahoo.com so we can coordinate the gametime and what needs to happen i would appreciate it..


----------



## Mad4Pancakes (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm interested in this... I won't be able to join you until my new computer ships, however (probably first week of July). I have NWN, but it doesn't work on my current computer. Please e-mail me at:

madforpancakes@hotmail.com


Thank you.


----------



## talwynor (Jun 21, 2002)

*Campaign Interest*

Hi again,

For those who are interested in the campaign, if I haven't responded to your email yet, feel free to check out the campaign site at:

www.angelfire.com/rpg2/nwn2

I'm still working on the site, but more information about the campaign will be forthcoming.  I'm aiming for 4 or 5 "regulars", but that's negotiable.  Right now, I have three people who have submitted backgrounds and two more who indicate their characters are on the way.  But if you're interested and can make a committment to a weekly game, feel free to post your chracter background on the forum boards.

I'm going to start the campaign with the module NWN ships with.  After I become comfortable with the tool set, I will either mod the nwn stock campaign, dl other community modules or develop my own.

Looking forward to seeing you all there (PS, we're still looking for a cleric and fighter-type.


----------



## uv23 (Jun 21, 2002)

I'd be interested but not on Friday nights.


----------



## talwynor (Jun 22, 2002)

*2 or more positions have opened*

Two of my expected "regular" players are not able to participate now (There optimism over the minimum specs did not work out as they had hoped - they are waiting for new systems).  

Soooo, if anyone held off from posting thinking the slots were filled, please feel free to jump in!


----------



## BeholderBurger (Jun 29, 2002)

*sounds good*

How good is NWN?m I cant believe my eyes!!!!

Im up for a campaign definitely...I can make it 2 in 3 fridays.

Is that Ok ?


----------

